
At the Blackboard: Kurt Vonnegut diagrams the shapes of stories (2005) - homarp
https://www.laphamsquarterly.org/arts-letters/blackboard
======
homarp
previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18844948](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18844948)

